# Pregnant after 2 miscarriages in a row...UPDATE 2...UNBELIEVABLE!!!



## gingercat

Update:Went to scan. It wasn't my usual Doctor as she was away on holidays-he was a locum Doctor from another clinic. He couldn't see anything in the sac and said he thought it was a blighted ovum. Devastated is not the word. Could not let it sink in. Doctor was horrible, texting and chatting to his daughter on his mobile the whole time as my husband tried to console me!!! Was due to travel home 3 days later so he said he would scan me again that evening on his machine which was 'better' (what he hope to see in the space of a couple of hours was beyond me) was pushing for a D and C before I left. I decided not to get another scan as I was so unimpressed with his whole attitude. He wasn't the least bit sympathetic. I decided to wait and my sister booked me in for a scan in a private clinic at home for exactly a week later. I have a friend who is a midwife at this hospital and she thought the Doctor was appalling. She told me to start on progesterone suppositories and said she would check my HCG levels in 48 hours. When she saw that they went from 9,098 to almost 16,000 in 48 hours she advised me to get a second opinion. Was a nervous wreck on the flight home and for the nest few days constantly expecting to miscarry. Expecting bad news and couldn't believe that there was a little baby and a strong heartbeat of 129 beats per minute!!!!! She estimated the baby was 6 weeks and five days and EDD is March 16th 2012. I cried, my sister cried and the Doctor even cried when I told her I though it was a blighted ovum!!!! Spent an few eventful weeks at home, had a massive bleed on 5th August and even passed a big clot but this little baba is still hanging on...last Monday (8th August) my HCG measured 82000 and the baby's heart was still beating away. I have been praying for miracles since I found out about this pregnancy and I have been granted many...I am praying that God will continue to protect this baby and that I will continue to have a safe healthy pregnancy, a safe healthy delivery and a safe healthy baby. Lesson learned: ALWAYS GET A SECOND OPINION. Having a D and C would never have been an option for me this time as I was just not willing to let go and just felt he was wrong. I dread to think what could have happened to someone else. xxx
Update of below: Got HCG tested today. It's 1478 so that seems like a good rise from 181 which is what it was 5 days ago. Had a little spotting yesterday and today but seems to have stopped now. Scares me so much after the last two mcs.... Went for a scan this afternoon and I saw the sac and little baby inside and that wasn't even the intra-vaginal scan, just a regular ultrasound so that's good right? No heartbeat yet but she said it is too early. (am 5 weeks she thinks) Have appointment for scan next week. Really hoping this is third time lucky!! xxxx

Background: So I miscarried baby number 2 on June 1st. I was just over 5 weeks pregnant. As soon as I stopped bleeding hubby and I started ttc again. Got a BFP on July 7th but.....had a teensy bit of spotting the same day. Couldn't even enjoy my BFP as both my previous miscarriages began like this....so went straight to the emergency department and they tested by HCG levels which were 111 which is okay for a pregnancy between 2-4 weeks and she said that the bit of spotting was nothing to worry about, probably implantation bleeding. I had an internal scan but she couldn't see anything but she said that could be because it is too early. Told be to come back in 48 hours (this morning) and they would check my HCG levels again which should be doubling. Went back and HCG levels had only risen by 70...again she said that does not indicate a failing pregnancy for sure. They insisted on scanning me again (different Doctor) but they didn't find anything in either womb or tubes...still no definitive answers....have to go back in a weeks time to check HCG levels again. Praying this time we will have good news. Today was so hard on both of us...waiting around for hours in the hospital. I'm praying that all the worry will be worth it. I'm trying to remain optimistic because I know that if I hadn't had two miscarriages already I probably wouldn't have even noticed the spotting...not even enough to mark my pants...only a slight bit of brown when I wiped. (sorry for too much info!) I'm not naive enough to think everything will definitely work out but I feel different this time and am really hoping for the best. What are your thoughts ladies? Anyone else have similar HCG levels slowly rising and then have everything work out? Spotting has stopped altogether now. Not sure exactly how pregnant I even am because we were ttc a lot this month. and not sure when I ovulated as it was after a miscarriage so I may have ovulated later then my usual 28 day cycle. All advice gratefully appreciated as always! xxx


----------



## kileyjo9

Glad to hear its good news:)

Hugs
Kiley


----------



## susywoosy

It was 3rd time lucky for me so keep thinking positive and good luck xx


----------



## cacahuete

It was third time lucky for me too! Try and not stress, and take every day as it comes! x


----------



## Mrs_X

its 3rd time lucky for me too! :)
woo!


----------



## Diet_Coke

This is 3rd time lucky for me too.


----------



## ThirdxLucky

Im hoping im third time lucky too :) xx


----------



## heyyady

We were 3x lucky and twice blessed <3 

Good luck sweetie!!!


----------



## pmr32

hi, i'm new to this forum, but i just went through my 2nd loss ... first one was at 12 weeks, but baby passed at 8.5 weeks in january and loss was last friday at 9.5 weeks ... baby had passed 2 days before. we had heard the heartbeat with babies and was told everything looked really great, but then babies were gone. i am just wondering if any of you had similar losses? i also had a chemical pregnancy in may. i am so worried about what could be wrong. thank you so much.


----------



## Fresia

Hi pmr32, so sorry for your losses. Are you being referred to a specialist? I have had two mmc in a similar time scale so can relate. I was told I would have to lose another one before I could have tests but you had a chemical which should count. I am so anxious about my third pregnancy. Not knowing the reason why we are losing our babies is horrible. Lots of :hugs:


----------

